# Audi Connect



## moro anis (May 27, 2010)

I've read about people getting dual SIMS or deals on them but what are the real benefits of it? Is it worth the extra per month and if so, for what?


----------



## F1SpaceMonkey (Nov 21, 2015)

Just the ease of it and some people haven't reported back great success when paired with phone on google maps or other features. for £8 a month i just decided on a separate SIM. Others may say it works fine when paired.


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Raised this question myself a couple of days ago ...
viewtopic.php?f=98&t=1204706

As I understand it if you have a phone contract with EE you can get another SIM which can share your data allowance. So effectively you only have one contract but 2 or more people / devices can use it at the same time.


----------



## moro anis (May 27, 2010)

Thanks. I appreciate the benefits of a separate SIM. i was asking about the benefit of Audi connect and what does it give you?


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

The most useful are fuel pricing and weather..then you have RSS feed, train and airplane times,Twitter,info and events in any city..


----------



## AdamA9 (Jul 8, 2011)

moro anis said:


> Thanks. I appreciate the benefits of a separate SIM. i was asking about the benefit of Audi connect and what does it give you?


The best thing about it for me is the traffic updates. I find the standard one (TMC I think) dreadful and late to alert with warnings. With AC you get a much better alerting.


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

Yep traffic update and automatic route are the best but I think it's not part of Audi connect..you can receive updates even via hotspot


----------



## ChrisH (Jul 19, 2007)

ZephyR2 said:


> Raised this question myself a couple of days ago ...
> viewtopic.php?f=98&t=1204706
> 
> As I understand it if you have a phone contract with EE you can get another SIM which can share your data allowance. So effectively you only have one contract but 2 or more people / devices can use it at the same time.


Yes, I have looked into this but they do charge you extra per month for the data SIM card, at least £8 per month and not worth it, IMO.
I tried using my Apple phone as Hot Spot for Wi Fi but car does not automatically connect with your phone so you have to do it manually every time you get in the car, too much hassle.


----------



## moro anis (May 27, 2010)

Have been looking at additional SIM packages today out of interest. The best one seems to be BT for £5 a month. Other than that I've found you can get pay as you go SIMS so I might go that way cos if I don't like it end of story and if I do then go for a fiver a month.


----------



## Blackhole128 (Dec 24, 2015)

I bought a 24GB pre-loaded PAYG SIM from Amazon after seeing others on here recommending them.

Took a bit of fiddling to get mine working, but now works perfectly. The built-in antenna for the MMI SIM seems to be good -- the signal received seems typically stronger than the signal I get on my phone (I don't have the 'Phone Box' option).

The 24GB expires after a year. Cost me £78 which works out at £6.50 per month for an average of 2GB per month usage.


----------



## moro anis (May 27, 2010)

Sounds like the best deal yet. Hadn't thought of Amazon. I'll check it out.

What colour is the TT in your Avatar?


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

ChrisH said:


> ZephyR2 said:
> 
> 
> > Raised this question myself a couple of days ago ...
> ...


Ha! That's interesting. Doesn't seem to mention than on their web site. :roll:


----------



## moneyman (Jul 7, 2011)

I've connected my iPhone and use the personal hotspot to have Audi connect use the data on my phone contract rather than go down the extra sim route.


----------



## Critter10 (Nov 4, 2010)

This is the one I use and is the best all round deal I've seen - £5.33 per month for 6GB over 3 months: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/EE-4G-3G-PAYG ... SwEetV9sTr

The EE data network is almost always at 4G, even out in the sticks where I live. I just replace the card every three months.


----------



## Blackhole128 (Dec 24, 2015)

Yeah - my SIM is an EE one (as is my contract phone). Great coverage around Chester area.

My TT is Daytona Grey - I didn't choose it (car was made, but unregistered), but fell in love with it when I saw it.


----------



## ROBH49 (Jun 13, 2013)

Blackhole128 said:


> Yeah - my SIM is an EE one (as is my contract phone). Great coverage around Chester area.
> 
> My TT is Daytona Grey - I didn't choose it (car was made, but unregistered), but fell in love with it when I saw it.


Will keep an eye out for you Blackhole128.

As I live near Flint North Wales and travel into Chester very often, its nice to know there is another TT owner quite close :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Blackhole128 (Dec 24, 2015)

I live in Wrexham, but travel all around Chester most days (fixing computers) so you never know!


----------



## moro anis (May 27, 2010)

Thanks Critter. Will give it a go I think.

Any issues with it ie did it fit and work without issue? Were you pleased with the service as some of the feedback looks a bit suss.


----------



## moro anis (May 27, 2010)

I got the SIM you recommended from EE and had a go at trying to sort tonight.

In the process the "car" found my home hub so I paired with that and logged in to Audi Connect succesfully. I couldn't see how to get the Google Maps/ Streetview etc to work and the rest was pretty insignificant. Ok it listed all the petrol stations and read the weather to me which was a novelty.

Are there any benefita to it?


----------



## Critter10 (Nov 4, 2010)

I do use Google maps sometimes, and it has proved useful a few times finding the cheapest Shell station in an area I'm not familiar with. To be honest, beyond that, I've not really tried to exploit it much. I guess for fiver a month it's a novelty that I'm happy to pay for, for now. I was hoping that more features might be added in time, but that looks unlikely now.


----------



## Mr R (Mar 1, 2015)

Critter10 said:


> I guess for fiver a month it's a novelty that I'm happy to pay for, for now. I was hoping that more features might be added in time, but that looks unlikely now.


Plus the £1800 up front cost for the Tech pack!


----------



## Ht1469 (Dec 12, 2015)

Mr R said:


> Critter10 said:
> 
> 
> > I guess for fiver a month it's a novelty that I'm happy to pay for, for now. I was hoping that more features might be added in time, but that looks unlikely now.
> ...


Worth every penny! Will help residual value as well when it comes to trading in.


----------



## ChadW (May 2, 2003)

So the common view here is that trying to pair up an iphone via hotspot is just not worth it? Hope so cause I have totally failed getting this to work on my iphone6 which is with vodafone. It just won't find the phone in network search. Bluetooth fine.

Decided to go for that EE 4G 6gb card instead.


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

Start the tethering every time you turn on the car is very annoying..an external sim worth more than its costs only for the fact that it's always connected!!


----------



## ChadW (May 2, 2003)

Did not know you have to do it every time either tbh, card ordered now anyhow. 8)


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

Yes with Apple and its closed market! If you have android,the car will connect to your phone automatically


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

I've also ordered a sim for the car, worth a play 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

In fact, the use of a sim over Google heart,is nothing..but once you have it, you can't live without it!!
I listen internet radio from the mmi app


----------



## ChadW (May 2, 2003)

Just wanna see Goolge Earth and street view on the Nav if only for novelty value.


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

If google updates images more often,would be great!


----------



## F1SpaceMonkey (Nov 21, 2015)

ChadW said:


> Just wanna see Goolge Earth and street view on the Nav if only for novelty value.


i still haven't been able to figure out how to get google street view up!


----------



## moro anis (May 27, 2010)

Chad,
I bought the 4G 6GB SIM last week. When i was setting it up on Saturday, my car found my home hub and paired with that. As such I was able to hook up with Audi connect and try it out. Worth a go until you get your card. Also, the card has 6GB or 90 days. Don't know how much info it will use or how long it will last but like many others on here, believe it worth a go


----------



## ChadW (May 2, 2003)

LOL dealer just rang me back to check how things were going and mentioned the connect issues with hotspot and he suggested exactly that, if car is on the drive then just connect to your home hub or router or whatever. 8)

Btw for getting google maps up sure I read from the manual that you just press the right button (properties button I call it) to get options up and google maps will be listed there.


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

On the map, map options and you can choose between standard,traffic or google heart


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

How long should it take form inserting the data sim to the content being loaded ? I'm getting a message advising loading content or content loading !

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

Did you check if the apn is correct?


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

I haven't no ! Where am I looking and what am I looking for ?
I'm not the most clued up with this 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

Now I don't remember precisely but, settings, when you see data connection with SIM card, press option button(right),settings online and you should find the sim options..
If no one answer, I'll write you again tomorrow morning


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Thanks again ManuTT, I'll check again tomorrow, before work if I get time

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BumBum_BumBum (Mar 10, 2015)

ChadW - I'm assuming you've selected 'hotspot and client' in the car's Wifi settings? If so, and the car still can't find the iPhone network, then the problem is with the iPhone. It's a common bug. Reset your Network Settings on the iPhone. You'll lose any saved Wifi passwords but I promise you, it'll fix your problem.

ManuTT - have you got your iPhone jailbroken? There's a tweak available that forces the iPhone tether network to refresh it's broadcast every X number of minutes so that devices can automatically reconnect to it.


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

Gogs has a sim..actually I don't have jailbreak..thanks,I'll keep in mind if I have better data offer for my pioneer than the car sim!

Settings,manager(4th voice),data(2nd),right button,online settings,data settings,settings(5th) Insert the correct point access of you sim provider


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Just getting cannot connect to service, it's the pre paid EE sim I'll try removing and reinserting

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChadW (May 2, 2003)

BumBum_BumBum said:


> ChadW - I'm assuming you've selected 'hotspot and client' in the car's Wifi settings? If so, and the car still can't find the iPhone network, then the problem is with the iPhone. It's a common bug. Reset your Network Settings on the iPhone. You'll lose any saved Wifi passwords but I promise you, it'll fix your problem.


Yep had chosen hotspot and client. But will give the reset a go once the pay as you go card runs out. Thanks for the heads up. 8)


----------



## ChadW (May 2, 2003)

BumBum_BumBum said:


> ChadW - I'm assuming you've selected 'hotspot and client' in the car's Wifi settings? If so, and the car still can't find the iPhone network, then the problem is with the iPhone. It's a common bug. Reset your Network Settings on the iPhone. You'll lose any saved Wifi passwords but I promise you, it'll fix your problem.


Yep had chosen hotspot and client. But will give the reset a go once the pay as you go card runs out. Thanks for the heads up. 8)


----------



## ttsroadsternewbie (Feb 13, 2016)

Hi all,

My TTS is arriving next month and I have been reading all the posts and info I can find about the Audi Connect feature and sims etc...

I've found that Three do a P&G Sim pre loaded with 12Gb of data for only £30 and it lasts 12 months. Anyone tried using Three Sims in their TT? Link to the Sim below.

http://store.three.co.uk/view/searchSimOnly?tariff=570

Thanks


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Managed to get Audi connect working today by connecting to my home hub, I cannot get it to work with the EE sim I bought !

What am I doing wrong?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChadW (May 2, 2003)

Did you connect to the myaudi page using the PIN from the myaudi website via MENU, Audi Connect, right button then Login?

Could not get mine to work either today but just checked the manual and I have not done the above yet?

Also did you have to register the EE sim on the EE website?


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

I could not connect to the Audi connect even once the pin or login was entered, just got either unavailable or could not connect ! I got the sim pin code entered and accepted but still no connection, connected fine via the wifi home hub

It's a pre paid sim so I can't imagine you'd need to register it

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## F1SpaceMonkey (Nov 21, 2015)

gogs said:


> I could not connect to the connect even once the pin or login was entered, just got either unavailable or could not connect ! I got the sim pin code entered and accepted but still no connection, connected find via the wifi home hub
> 
> It's a pre paid sim so I can't imagine you'd need to register it
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I did read some SIMs on certain networks detected the car as a phone and wouldn't allow the data allowance. Because of that i bought a 3 SIM and it just worked. Logged into to myAudi with username and password etc fine.


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Was it a pay as you go data sim from 3?
Anyone got the EE sim to work?
Google maps was ok but tbh I think the rest was a bit of a gimmick, maybe if they add more things to it it would be more of a must, just my opinion of course 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## moro anis (May 27, 2010)

I've had a little success with the EE SIM but not consistent. It seemed to work when I first tried it this morning then not after that which made me doubt if I'd connected through the SIM or my hub.

About an hour ago I did register the SIM whether i needed to or not and it did seem to behave better this time. I don't think the strength of signal is particularly good in my garage although it said LTE it seemed to churn for ages but you could watch the data usage meter advance. I did manage to get the weather up after some while.

I then removed the SIM and connected via my home hub and it was swift soon accessing reports of sport, news and weather. prior to this when I removed the SIM it just remained greyed out now it is removed from the available list and defaults to my hub. Reinserting it and it reappeared on my listings and could connect again through it but as I said rather slowly.


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Is there an on-line degree course or something for Audi Connect that I can do before my Mk3 arrives ? This seems to be the source of so many problems.


----------



## Mr R (Mar 1, 2015)

ZephyR2 said:


> Is there an on-line degree course or something for Audi Connect that I can do before my Mk3 arrives ? This seems to be the source of so many problems.


Yes, the course is full time for 4 years tho.


----------



## F1SpaceMonkey (Nov 21, 2015)

gogs said:


> Was it a pay as you go data sim from 3?
> Anyone got the EE sim to work?
> Google maps was ok but tbh I think the rest was a bit of a gimmick, maybe if they add more things to it it would be more of a must, just my opinion of course
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


pay monthly. end anytime, 3Gb i think for £8-£9. works superb.


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Only seems to be the SIM that causes the issue, when connected to the wifi indoors it's perfect 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## foggy92 (Jul 26, 2004)

It is worth checking with the operator. SOME SIMS only or PAYG tarrifs and I stressed some are not meant to be used in data centric devices like tablet's etc. Any connection issue therefore maybe the tariff and not the SIM.

Two ways to check. If u have a tablet then try and use it in tablet, or put SIM in your phone and see if you can tether it.


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

F1SpaceMonkey said:


> gogs said:
> 
> 
> > Was it a pay as you go data sim from 3?
> ...


Do you have a link to the one you got and use?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## moro anis (May 27, 2010)

I believe Critter and others have got it working ok. It just seems an unecessary PITA as is the map update!


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

I'll have another go tomorrow moro

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## moro anis (May 27, 2010)

Did you rgister the card out of interest and does it disappear from the menu if you remove it?
Have a look at the attached pictures. 
Do you get the symbols to the left of the time even if nothing appears to be happening? 








Do you see the data send and receive counters change again even if nothing appears to be happening?


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Hi moro,

Register it ? If I remove the sim then the section that show the option for the sim is greyed out
I do see the same icons as the pics you've posted also I do see data movement

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## moro anis (May 27, 2010)

Sounds like you're pretty much there then. the registration I was referring to is as stated on the SIM packaging. Just something else I did in case it helped although believe not necessary.

Initially this morning my SIM was just greyed out if I remeoved it but this afternoon if I took the SIM out it disappeared off the list and it defaulted back to my hub which I connected with to check everything was still working. Bastid innit.


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

It's a rite pain on the behind mate

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Well this morning I got into the car and it paired immediately with my home hub, a few hundred yards down the road it disconnected and asked to pair with a SIM, I inserted sim and it asked for the PIN and paired, success ! Or so I thought, I parked the car up at my destination (was still connected to the sim successfully at this point) was away for around 30 mins, came back started car and got the searching message followed by could not connect  I'm at a loss with it now as it clearly can use the SIM but for some reason or another doesn't like to

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr R (Mar 1, 2015)

Sounds like you are making progress with this gogs...  is it just that you're in an area with poor EE coverage and the car is timing out waiting for a reply back from Audi Connect because the connection is too slow...? Is it a 4G SIM?


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Connection when checked says good/fair I think it's 4G, no doubt something simple that I'm not doing correctly 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PhilRTTS (Jan 27, 2016)

Hi,

I am having the same problem.. Brought a pre pay EE sim card today 6gb for 3months. It wont connect to Audi Connect but works fine on WI-FI.

I did notice tho that when the sim is inserted I can't connect to my home wifi.

The sim came with two profiles.. T-Mobile and EE so tried both but still no luck. The APN settings look fine.

Has anyone worked out how to get it working .

Cheers

Phil


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

I get the same Phil, if the sims inserted it gets priority, I did find that after driving out of range of my home wifi it asked me to insert the sim and pin and it worked fine until I switched off 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## moro anis (May 27, 2010)

Some progress anyway Gogs. Still shouldn't be this much of a black art though.


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

I'd go for another sim but it may end up being the same 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## moro anis (May 27, 2010)

At least you're not missing much. I found even when I did connect through my hub there seemed to be b*gger all that was of much use.


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Indeed, I think google maps was the most exciting thing I discovered !

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tfsifreak (Nov 5, 2015)

The MMI system when first getting a SIM connection takes a bit of time to initialize and to be persued to work with external connections in my personnal short experience- what I mean is I just resetted my system and had to re-configure SIM connection, my personnal data, Audi connect, Audi connect addresses etc etc ... When doing this, several time over the course of the set up I received at least twice the 'no active connection' message (depite having a BT / EE 4G sim and LTE signal showing).
It also took google maps several a couple of restarts to load it fully. When connecting to MyAudi to retrieve my list of destinations, again, cannot connect. Audi Connect also said Service unavailable a couple of times...

So in short - I find that patience is a virtue - I would recommend going through the points below when using the internal SIM to use Audi Connect:

- Make sure your SIM card does not require Network Activation. If it does, the SIM will usually not come online (no signal) until activated by the issuing network. Activations are either online or via a phone call/visit. Some other SIM providers need you to install an app (on the phone the SIM is supposed to go in) in order to activate additonal features such as 4G etc - do yourself a favor and do not use those as they be problematic.

- Once the SIM is inserted and comes online (bottom left of VC: 3G / LTE + signal quality level), check in the settings in the "connection manager" that you have the right details. In the same menu, there is a connection status option that will tell you the netowrk the SIM is registred to and the signal strengh.

- From there, that should be all required to get online for Audi Connect services. Specific features like retrieving a list of your web entered locations will need to to provide PIN or login details for http://audi.com/myaudi. After entering either and getting it verified, the system will ask you first if you want to be asked to connect or automatically when needed. After that the system will ask you to store the login information in your phone so everytime the phone connects back to the car, it will provide the credentials for Audi Connect to log into MyAudi. For a good experience, it is important not to skip those menus - they will provide a great experience when coming back to the car - they are also available in the menus at a later date.h

- Make sure not to do 4 things at the same time - i.e. make sure you have finish setting up the phone when you start setting up Audi Connect. I find the system works better when doing one thing at the time and restarting the system in between major configurations also helps greatly. Finally, if you first tried connecting by tethering the phone and then after realizing that you need to tell your car to tether to the phone *every time* you take the road, you decided to use a SIM, make sure in 'connection manager' that there is no confusion over what connection and setting to use. A good practice I find is to setup the SIM connection (but not Audi Connect / MyAudi) before linking the phone to the car. Disabling WIFI hotspot functionality temporarily when setting up could also help.

Hope this is useful.


----------



## moro anis (May 27, 2010)

Well said.


----------



## ChadW (May 2, 2003)

Hey tried again today and notice the EE sim works with data usage showing in relevant connection menu but can I check that it normally only shows LTE and the signal bars in the VC screen or should it say 3/4G as well? Still getting services not available. Grrrr. Check signal quality and states very good too.


----------



## moro anis (May 27, 2010)

Hi Chad,#Just noticed the desription under your post. Do you really have a 2017 model and if so what are the differences? Are there already differences as the model was launched in 2015 and now it's 2016?


----------



## PhilRTTS (Jan 27, 2016)

Hi,

I went into EE store and questioned that if Car/Device showed as a phone rather then a data only device.. Would this effect connectivity. They said all data sims are not device specific.

Can we poll what sim cards work? Or is it a Audi Connect bug?


----------



## ChadW (May 2, 2003)

moro anis said:


> Hi Chad,#Just noticed the desription under your post. Do you really have a 2017 model and if so what are the differences? Are there already differences as the model was launched in 2015 and now it's 2016?


Trying not to go totally OT here but assuming Audi still do this then they have model years running from when that model was released to market in that country, so for UK MY01 would have started in May 1999 or thereabouts so the model year for May 2016 to May 2017 would actually be 17. 8)

The EE sim review on amazon mentions about having to register it over the web so will try and do that at some point to see if that helps.

If anyone can confirm that they have just paid for a data only SIM and got it to work straight away without having to register anything then that would be good to know too please.


----------



## moro anis (May 27, 2010)

I did register my EE SIM which does let you check on its use and I believe verifies it (can't really remember). The SIM does work some days and not connect others (more often). Home hub always connects - weird.


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Do you need to register the SIM using a device such as a mobile phone?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

MY17 won't appear until BW22, so thats the end of May.
So no one has a MY17 car right now. Audi have never dont MYs in the way described above.


----------



## PhilRTTS (Jan 27, 2016)

Yay Sim Card works...

Right just rang EE to check the Sim was working ok. They said it was not activated for data eventhough the IDIOT in the shop said it was. Also got them to register it.


----------



## ChadW (May 2, 2003)

Toshiba said:


> MY17 won't appear until BW22, so thats the end of May.
> So no one has a MY17 car right now. Audi have never dont MYs in the way described above.


Better change my sig then, got one year ahead of the year ahead cause I got the car in 2016 itself and then assumed it was cause you could buy the TT from 1999 onwards d'oh! Oh well sig is now corrected now onto the sim. :lol:

Might just ring EE up themselves and get them to register it. What a pita.


----------



## moro anis (May 27, 2010)

Register on line. It's a PoP


----------



## Ht1469 (Dec 12, 2015)

ChadW said:


> moro anis said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Chad,#Just noticed the desription under your post. Do you really have a 2017 model and if so what are the differences? Are there already differences as the model was launched in 2015 and now it's 2016?
> ...


I was really worried about trying to get hooked up with Audi connect. Signed up with Tesco for a 1 month SIM card operating on o2. Thought for the sake of £10 it was worth a try. All went so well. Didn't have to register it, just put it in and it connected straight away. The guy in Tescos said it would and I can't believe how easy it was. Only 1G of data but this can be upgraded. I have no idea how much data I will use. The sim is restricted to only use a further £2.50 worth of data, so I know I can't rack up a big bill. This couldn't have been simpler and for £10 it may be the way forward for others to try. Hope this helps.


----------



## ChadW (May 2, 2003)

Finally found time to ring up EE and got it registered. Got in car and everything now works fine. 8)


----------



## ChrisH (Jul 19, 2007)

Ht1469 said:


> ChadW said:
> 
> 
> > moro anis said:
> ...


As this SIM is only valid for one month I don't see the point in restricting the £2.50 worth of data. At the end of the month please say how much use you got out of it and how much data you used. I can't see the point in paying £10 p.m.unless its just a trial rather than an annual contract to see Google Earth and the cheapest petrol stations and latest news, but I work from home where I get all this and don't spend much time in the car every day as maybe you do.


----------



## moro anis (May 27, 2010)

@Chad, which number did you ring for EE?


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

I called them on 0800 956 6000 Moro

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## moro anis (May 27, 2010)

Thanks Gogs,


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Someone in the know (sorry can't remember who) suggested recently that Audi had big plans for the Audi Connect system. I've been looking at the new Mini Convertible and they have a similar kind of system. 
Amongst other things .... if you park up with the roof down the car will send you a message if it detects that its going to rain advising you to return and put the hood down. Also if the forecast indicates rain is on the way while you are driving it will flash up a warning message and will also show you where there are lay-byes where you can pull over and close the roof.

No doubt if it hears your tummy rumbling it will divert you to the nearest fast food outlet too. :lol:


----------



## Bezzaboy (Feb 23, 2016)

Where is the SIM card slot? Sorry I'm a new to the forum, haven't got my car yet, it arrives on Tuesday . But just wondering where the actual SIM card slot is?

Can anyone advise?

Thanks


----------



## moro anis (May 27, 2010)

It's in the glove box, just below the CD slot and between the SD slots.


----------



## Bezzaboy (Feb 23, 2016)

Ah great thanks  don't suppose you know what sim size it is?


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

Standard size,no cuts!


----------



## Bezzaboy (Feb 23, 2016)

Thanks


----------



## What Steve Did (Jul 20, 2016)

Two days in a row now, between 5 and 6pm I've had 'service unavailable' - and it's the time I need it most to see traffic for my commute home (5 or 6 different possible routes I can take).

Only had the car a couple of days so trying to work out if it's an Audi server problem or my sim/car.


----------



## aw159130 (Feb 27, 2016)

I had the same problem yesterday at around the same time. Couldn't get online traffic info and when looking at Audi connect, most of the services were unavailable (strangely travel information was - which I would have thought would still have needed a connection but I suppose the data might have been cached).

Eventually (after I'd passed the only area I needed traffic information), it all came back online. That is the only time it has happened to me and I've had the car for a month so hopefully it is not a common occurrence.


----------



## What Steve Did (Jul 20, 2016)

aw159130 said:


> I had the same problem yesterday at around the same time. Couldn't get online traffic info and when looking at Audi connect, most of the services were unavailable (strangely travel information was - which I would have thought would still have needed a connection but I suppose the data might have been cached).
> 
> Eventually (after I'd passed the only area I needed traffic information), it all came back online. That is the only time it has happened to me and I've had the car for a month so hopefully it is not a common occurrence.


Cool, I'll keep an eye on it tomorrow and see how we go.


----------



## ChadW (May 2, 2003)

Hmm mine has stopped updating again, no new Audi connect content or street view functionality at the mo.

What steps would one do to reset it or to see if data is being loaded in the background? The signal and network symbols on the dash confirm connection has been made, logged into myaudi and car is still logged against my account.


----------



## ChadW (May 2, 2003)

LOL looks like everyone else has given up on this too.

Wonder if the problems we have getting it to work with Pay as you go sims is the reason why Audi give 3 years free with sim already in the car now on new models. Personally imo they should do this for all Audi Connect users as a recall and as a gesture of goodwill so I can at least 'use' the features I paid over £1k for. It is a car at the end of the day but if so many pages of the brochure describe it as home computer/smartphone connected device then I expect that as well tbh.


----------



## mattb5906 (May 29, 2016)

Does the Audi Connect allow the WiFi hotspot to be on permanently with the car ignition off?

I have one of those BlackVue WiFi dashcams that allows remote viewing, but this would require a permanent hotspot that it can connect to.


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

mattb5906 said:


> Does the Audi Connect allow the WiFi hotspot to be on permanently with the car ignition off?
> 
> I have one of those BlackVue WiFi dashcams that allows remote viewing, but this would require a permanent hotspot that it can connect to.


yes until the door driver is closed after you turn off the car


----------



## mattb5906 (May 29, 2016)

ManuTT said:


> yes until the door driver is closed after you turn off the car


Thanks ManuTT. That's a shame :/
Guess I'll have to look at hardwiring a portable hotspot in there.


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

mattb5906 said:


> Does the Audi Connect allow the WiFi hotspot to be on permanently with the car ignition off?
> 
> I have one of those BlackVue WiFi dashcams that allows remote viewing, but this would require a permanent hotspot that it can connect to.


Now that sounds like an interesting thing to be able to to do. Check on what's going on around your car while you are in the office or away from home. 8) 
How about using an old smartphone with its own SIM. This could be used to a hotspot for the car and would continue to provide a hotspot for the camera after the car is locked up.


----------



## mattb5906 (May 29, 2016)

Good thought! I've got a spare smartphone that I could try it with. Would just need a 12v to 5v USB adaptor which will be much cheaper than a buying a separate mobile hotspot.


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

But your car battery will drop very soon..


----------



## mattb5906 (May 29, 2016)

ManuTT said:


> But your car battery will drop very soon..


That's where the Power Magic Pro comes into use (hopefully).
The main drain would be from the dashcam (5-6 W) I would suspect.


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

ManuTT said:


> But your car battery will drop very soon..


Yes that could happen but it depends on a number of things including whether you only do short journeys, whether iPhone is connected to a permanent live or not etc.
Dash cams that stay on in standby mode risk draining your battery on their own and so it is recommended that you wire them via a battery management unit that turns the cam off if the car's battery starts running low.
Adding an old iPhone will obviously cause even more drain on the battery. However I did have an old iPhone permanently plugged in to my last TT and it didn't cause any problems with the battery. Although that was only used to play music on the RNSE. Current draw would be a bit more if it was connected to the cellular network.

An added bonus is that you can also use your iPhone as a tracker for the car.


----------



## moro anis (May 27, 2010)

Doesn't the App Audi MMI already tell you where the car is? Also there's an Audi Tracker App.


----------

